# Kraken Rum



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Being the start of baseball season I have had ESPN on for over 24 hours. This has led me to watch numerous commercials for Kraken rum. Until now I had never heard of the stuff, but now I want some. Has anyone had some before?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I've never tried it either, but I love the presentation of the bottle. I've tried looking for it at a few places, but they weren't carrying it at the time. I believe this has received above average reviews.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I may have to give it a try, it's going to be hard to pull me away from Ron Zacapa 23 though.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

That stuff is prominently displayed in a lot of stores near me, but I've not tried it yet. The fact that I really loved the packaging and its affordability made me think the liquid inside may be sub par.

If V is correct about the reviews, I will pick up a bottle next time I'm at the store.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

They should have it up the road in Boonton over here as well, maybe I will swing by and see tomorrow.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Kraken Black Spiced Rum Review | Bilgemunky.com

On putting a beast in your belly: A review of Kraken Black Spiced Rum - Minneapolis Cocktails | Examiner.com

Kraken Black Spiced Rum « The Rum Howler Blog

Review: The Kraken Black Spiced Rum » Drinkhacker.com

Move Over, Captain Morgan: KRAKEN BLACK SPICED RUM (Best&Worst 2009 Alcohols Write-Off) - Kraken Black Spiced Rum - Epinions.com

The Kraken Black Spiced Rum Review


----------



## ed21201 (Apr 1, 2011)

I've had it! It's pretty good. You wont taste any wood or aging. It's sweet and spicy; heavy on the molasses. I'd say this would make a tasty rum and coke but it might be too sweet for by itself on the rocks. Spicier than Capt Morgan, closer to Goslings. Smooth and easy drinking.

hope it helps :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

ed21201 said:


> I've had it! It's pretty good. You wont taste any wood or aging. It's sweet and spicy; heavy on the molasses. I'd say this would make a tasty rum and coke but it might be too sweet for by itself on the rocks. Spicier than Capt Morgan, closer to Goslings. Smooth and easy drinking.
> 
> hope it helps :mrgreen:


+1...couldn't explain much better.

The spot I work at has if for 19.99 of 750ml. Thats including everything but sales tax. For the price its rather good.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

My roommates love it, I dont really care for it. I think there is better rum out there.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> I may have to give it a try, it's going to be hard to pull me away from Ron Zacapa 23 though.


Gotta give you props for pointing out Zacapa!! It's outstanding!


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

ed21201 said:


> I've had it! It's pretty good. You wont taste any wood or aging. It's sweet and spicy; heavy on the molasses. I'd say this would make a tasty rum and coke but it might be too sweet for by itself on the rocks. Spicier than Capt Morgan, closer to Goslings. Smooth and easy drinking.
> 
> hope it helps :mrgreen:


+1 on this rum being a mixer. IMHO it isn't very drinkable neat or on rocks,
way too heavy/sweet.

Ray, it will NEVER pull you away from Zacapa Centenario 23, though I 
haven't found a rum I like more neat than that one.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

I prefer Kilo Kai, but Kraken is a solid second for me. I almost exclusively mix rum, as both are fairly sweet to drink straight.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I bought some the other day and made a drink with it yesterday. It does make a solid rum and diet coke (it may be a bit sweet with regular coke). As many in this thread have said, this is definitely a rum that needs to be mixed.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

Jim said it all.

I'll be honest, I was a bit dissapointed. I expected more flavor, and I thought it was over powered.


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Great advertising on this product, but as far as spiced rums go, not for me. You definitely don't want to drink this one straight, but is pretty good with coke, ginger ale, ginger beer, and even Dr. Pepper. If you are looking for a good spiced rum with the flavor and a kick that will hold up to being mixed, go with Sailor Jerry's. I've tried most spiced rums on the market, Sailor Jerry's is by far the best all around spiced rum IMO.

For you guys that like Zacapa (A little too sweet for me), expand a bit and try El Dorado 15 or older and Angostura 1824. Still has a little sweetness that you like, just not as heavy.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I am a fan, but for mixing only
It goes great with a diet rootbeer that uses
vanilla as a sweetener.......
It pairs well with most full bodied cigars.


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Seminole said:


> Great advertising on this product, but as far as spiced rums go, not for me. You definitely don't want to drink this one straight, but is pretty good with coke, ginger ale, ginger beer, and even Dr. Pepper. If you are looking for a good spiced rum with the flavor and a kick that will hold up to being mixed, go with Sailor Jerry's. I've tried most spiced rums on the market, Sailor Jerry's is by far the best all around spiced rum IMO.
> 
> For you guys that like Zacapa (A little too sweet for me), expand a bit and try El Dorado 15 or older and Angostura 1824. Still has a little sweetness that you like, just not as heavy.


Corey, You've got my interest up. I'll have to look for El Dorado 15 or Angostura 1824. We'll see if the local liquor store carries them. Unfortunately, the state of Washington is a monopoly in liquor sales and they aren't too interested in getting new things in, so we'll see if I can find it somewhere.

Bill


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I am a fan, but for mixing only
> It goes great with a diet rootbeer that uses
> vanilla as a sweetener.......
> It pairs well with most full bodied cigars.


Good to know. I will definitely try root beer as a mixer next. I drank half a bottle last Sunday mixed with pineapple juice in the morning and pepsi in the afternoon. Both drinks were good, but I knew I was in trouble combining it with all that sugar.

Surprisingly, Monday morning I didn't feel that crappy at all.

Btw, what rootbeer uses vanilla as a sweetener? I'm on the lookout.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Max_Power said:


> Good to know. I will definitely try root beer as a mixer next. I drank half a bottle last Sunday mixed with pineapple juice in the morning and pepsi in the afternoon. Both drinks were good, but I knew I was in trouble combining it with all that sugar.
> 
> Surprisingly, Monday morning I didn't feel that crappy at all.
> 
> Btw, what rootbeer uses vanilla as a sweetener? I'm on the lookout.


Sigh, I must be getting old....if I have more than two drinks before bedtime I feel like a nasty old dirty Mack truck ran me over and dropped a load of rotten fish in my mouth.
To think that in my younger years I could pound a bottle of Jack and bounce up the next morning......stupid liver!!!


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

vtxcigar said:


> Corey, You've got my interest up. I'll have to look for El Dorado 15 or Angostura 1824. We'll see if the local liquor store carries them. Unfortunately, the state of Washington is a monopoly in liquor sales and they aren't too interested in getting new things in, so we'll see if I can find it somewhere.
> 
> Bill


Not as easy to find, at least not the Angostura, but you should be able to get the El Dorado. Everyone goes to Zacapa because it is easy to find, but there is better out there with that flavor profile (sweet sipping rum). Don't get me wrong, Zacapa is a damn fine rum, just to sweet for me. Zaya and Pyrat are two more really good sipping rums, but once again, to sweet for me. If you love the Zacapa, these 2 are right up your alley. I personally prefer the non-sweet sipping rums like Mount Gay Extra Old, Flor de Cana 18, and Ron Barcelo Imperial while smoking a cigar.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

Seminole said:


> If you are looking for a good spiced rum with the flavor and a kick that will hold up to being mixed, go with Sailor Jerry's. I've tried most spiced rums on the market, Sailor Jerry's is by far the best all around spiced rum IMO.


I got a bottle tonight after being a bid dissapointed with Kraken, so now will see how Sailor Jerry's is.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

GentlemanJester said:


> I got a bottle tonight after being a bid dissapointed with Kraken, so now will see how Sailor Jerry's is.


Sailor Jerry kicked Captain Morgan off the ship! And he spits at Malibu....


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

+1 for Ron Zacapa 23.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Sailor Jerry kicked Captain Morgan off the ship! And he spits at Malibu....


It's not bad. Little sweeter than I thought it would be, but solid. Probably shouldn't have gotten the half gallon though... Price made sense though.


----------



## dreamspeed (Sep 20, 2010)

i think kraken rum is pretty good for the price


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

I use it as a mixer and stick with the Zacapa on the rocks


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Seminole said:


> Not as easy to find, at least not the Angostura, but you should be able to get the El Dorado. Everyone goes to Zacapa because it is easy to find, but there is better out there with that flavor profile (sweet sipping rum). Don't get me wrong, Zacapa is a damn fine rum, just to sweet for me. Zaya and Pyrat are two more really good sipping rums, but once again, to sweet for me. If you love the Zacapa, these 2 are right up your alley. I personally prefer the non-sweet sipping rums like Mount Gay Extra Old, Flor de Cana 18, and Ron Barcelo Imperial while smoking a cigar.


I agree with you on the Pyrat, that's the first sipping rum I had tried and I enjoyed that one very much. I'm getting a pretty good taste for scotch lately, Dalwhinnie 18 and Balvenie Doublewood, so I'm thinking maybe I would be able to handle the non-sweet sipping rums too. I had tried the Mount Gay Extra Old once but my palate wasn't ready for it. I probably need to try that again also.


----------



## Jimbo69 (Apr 18, 2011)

vtxcigar said:


> I agree with you on the Pyrat, that's the first sipping rum I had tried and I enjoyed that one very much. I'm getting a pretty good taste for scotch lately, Dalwhinnie 18 and Balvenie Doublewood, so I'm thinking maybe I would be able to handle the non-sweet sipping rums too. I had tried the Mount Gay Extra Old once but my palate wasn't ready for it. I probably need to try that again also.


Give Mount Gay XO another try. Unfortunate name, but my absolute favorite for drinking straight, even above Pyrat XO. For mixing, Cruzan or Myers Dark. Never been a fan of the Captain, at all.

Never tried Angostura or El Dorado - now I have something for my shopping list!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I picked up a bottle because of this thread, heck for $17 it's worth a shot, but I will mix it with Root beer like suggested. 

Otherwise I will stick to my Ron Zacapa 23.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I enjoy it with

A&W Diet Root beer......Uses vanilla as flavoring.....Very nice in deed


----------



## bboz (Jan 8, 2011)

Not a fan of Kraken straight but used in rum and coke (or whatever soda) its great. Short money as a captain morgan replacement.


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Jimbo69 said:


> Give Mount Gay XO another try. Unfortunate name, but my absolute favorite for drinking straight, even above Pyrat XO. For mixing, Cruzan or Myers Dark. Never been a fan of the Captain, at all.
> 
> Never tried Angostura or El Dorado - now I have something for my shopping list!


You won't be disappointed by either of those. Another favorite mixing rum of my is the Flor de Cana 7, great rum for the price. I wouldn't recommend it as a sipper, but as a mixer its great, especially in a cuba libre.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I *love* kraken as a mixer, I don't really drink much, and krakens a bit much for me to drink straight. I got it as a birthday present last year and love mixing it with good local root beer


----------



## Palomorado (Apr 20, 2011)

Not my favorite rum by far but it does have an interesting thing about it. The sax player in my group loves it and I make him a simple cocktail with it that's not too bad:

-3 Parts Kraken
-1 Dash Absinthe
-2 Dashes of Angostura (Or any other Aromatic Bitter)

Stirred on ice served neat with a twist of orange. Make sure to peel the twist over the glass so that a tiny film of orange oil sits on top.

Not a bad little cocktail


----------



## 1DrunkGator (Aug 3, 2010)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> I prefer Kilo Kai, but Kraken is a solid second for me. I almost exclusively mix rum, as both are fairly sweet to drink straight.


+1 Kilo Kai is my favorite too. Im not a big fan of the kraken.


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Just finished off my first bottle of Kraken. Not bad for mixing, Henry's Rootbeer and Cream Soda go great with Kraken. But I am spoiled one Ron Zacapa for sipping.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Found some in NH for $16.99 (and no sales tax XD)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Root Beer & Kraken!

Bottles here sell for $17 so it's not bad for a mixer.


----------

